# vga scart and audio for virgin box



## qball217 (Oct 18, 2008)

Im trying to connect my virgin box to a standard flatscreen for a computer. The connections on the back of the box happen to only be a scart, and iv only got a vga imput. Is there any way i can connect the two, and connect the box to speakers for audio without spending too much money?


----------

